# Lionfish stings



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

If you've ever been poked by a catfish, the ole wives' tale was to rub the catfish body slime to help with the pain/swelling. 

We've been doing this with Lionfish stings and it seems to help, especially when you get hit on the fingers. If you get hit in the more meaty parts of you hand or wrist, it still seems to significantly relieve the pain at the injection site, but the muscle tissue still gets pretty sore. Case study this weekend; Tarzan got hit for the first time in the knee and finger. Rubbing the lionfish body slime made the finger pain go away, but appeared to only provide minor pain relief for the knee at the injection site.

Now, I don't know if its just because I've been stuck so many times I'm getting used to it, or if this really works. The first time I got stung was by far the worst episode I've experienced, but ever since then I always rub a little lionfish slime and it's all good!! Placebo effect?...maybe...

Give it a try and post your experience...I'm curious if this really works.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I just try to not get stung... that will work for sure


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Troy don't give out our secret! I wst going to patten that stuff.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Heat packs work and thanks to Capt Douglas for the tip, the Salon Pas Capsicum patches also help along with Ibuprofen as soon as possible.

I like these reusable heat packs. Have worked successfully for me. 

https://www.zkstore.com/product/thermal-130-heat-packs/


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Pee on it


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I was always just told to get the hottest water you can stand on the wound! Most outboard motor pee holes worked great! So yeah, pee on it!


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Never thought of that. I agree with hot soak to draw poison. If it swells try to alternate with ice. Seen my share working in er for 40 years.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dont use ice it makes it worse. Hot water. I tried cold once and was in mortal pain. Then within a minute under a hot water pain was gone. Its a protein. The more you get stung the less it hurts.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Makes sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

There is no injecting poison there is a sheath that covers the spines when it sticks you the sheath slides down and you get the protein that hot water breaks down. Next one you catch slide the sheath down and look at the needle. Nature at her finest.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I have found that heat does work well to relive the pain when I am stung. I have found that swelling can be reduced by treating it like an allergic reaction with an antihistamine such as Benadryl tablets and anti-inflammatories such as ibuprofen.

I am embarrassed to say that I have been stung underwater so many times (60+) that I only have minor reactions these days, if any at all. Yep, I am a slow learner.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I have found that heat does work well to relive the pain when I am stung. I have found that swelling can be reduced by treating it like an allergic reaction with an antihistamine such as Benadryl tablets and anti-inflammatories such as ibuprofen.
> 
> I am embarrassed to say that I have been stung underwater so many times (60+) that I only have minor reactions these days, if any at all. Yep, I am a slow learner.


Same here...I get stuck frequently when I'm sorting them. Doesn't really hurt anymore...so applying the slime is my placebo!!


----------

